# Sanitizing DIY Equipment



## Caveman (29/5/16)

So I was busy sanitizing my brewing equipment with an Iodophor solution and thought I wonder if it would be save to use this on my DIY equipment. Specially for re-using bottles and such. I know the Iodophor I use in my homebrew is a no-rinse, but I wouldn't take a chance even vaping minute amounts of the stuff so would need to rinse it proper. So I was wondering if you guys think it would be safe to use it to sanitize my DIY equipment and just give it a very good rinse after, either normal tap water or some distilled water. I don't really think its all that necessary since I don't really think e-juice harbors bacteria like beer does, but would be interesting to hear your thoughts? More to find out if it would be safe than practical.


----------



## zadiac (29/5/16)

I don't see why not. Sounds like a good idea.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## cam (29/5/16)

I dont see why not, i rely on a combination of a good old hand wash then into a steamy dishwasher, or even good old baby safe milton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (29/5/16)

cam said:


> I dont see why not, i rely on a combination of a good old hand wash then into a steamy dishwasher, or even good old baby safe milton.



I use Milton as well. Works like a charm. I use it more to remove the scents and let the bottles soak for a day or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/5/16)

Pressure cooker for me. Plastic bottles get replaced. Glass gets 30 min in the pressure cooker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/5/16)

I rinse my tanks and bottles in good old tap water.. rinse thoroughly till all juice is washed out and air dry for a day or 2.. I find air drying sometimes let's smell of old juice out.. and even if nt and I reuse for new juice ,it doesn't tamper with taste at all

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JoeSmoke (7/6/16)

Couldn't you just pop wet glass bottles into the microwave?


----------



## Greyz (7/6/16)

I give my syringes etc a nice hot bath with a sterilizing tablet. Shake up the container (with lid closed, duh) and leave to soak for an hour then rinse off and air dry.
Blck vapour has the tablets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

